# Shelter from the Storm



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2007)

The third adventure in the *War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga* has just been released._ * Shelter from the Storm * _ weighs in at about 100 pages; subscribers should have already received their download links.  _Shelter from the Storm _ is available as a PDF ($5.99) or softcover ($10.99); as always, you can also subscribe to the entire campaign saga, receiving all 12 adventures in PDF format at a reduced price as they are released.
[imagel]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/products/product_21526.JPG[/imagel][bq]Freed from the flames of Innenotdar, the heroes  reach the small seaside village of Seaquen and the magical academy, Lyceum.

But Seaquen is no safe haven: there are spies, refugees, and a fleet of hostile ships to contend with, to say nothing of an oncoming hurricane which may not be entirely natural.

Can you survive long enough to learn the secrets held at Lyceum, while you struggle to save your shelter from the storm?

Welcome to the third adventure in the _War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga_. Throughout the course of the campaign saga, a party of heroes will become involved in an escalating war between mighty magical nations, and after many adventures, military battles, and mysterious intrigue, it will be up to them to decide who will emerge victorious and rule in the aftermath.  This adventure weighs in at a mighty 100 pages - the largest adventure in the saga yet![/bq]


----------

